# slope-shouldered



## Silvia Arienti

Buongiorno a tutti, devo tradurre la frase seguente, ma ho dei dubbi sul termine "slope-shouldered":

They are Sebastian Crow, a slope-shouldered divorce survivor, and Leo Krushnik, the most flamboyant homosexual I have ever met.

Si chiamano Sebastian Crow, divorziato dalle spalle strette/ pendenti (???), e Leo Krushnik, l’omosessuale più appariscente che io abbia mai incontrato.

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti che potrete darmi!


----------



## johngiovanni

I am not at all sure about the nuances of the Italian words, but "pappamolle" and "rammollito" may start us off. It is like the opposite of "broad-shouldered".
When applied to adult people, it suggests weak, ineffectual, lacking confidence, "passing the buck", fare lo scaricabarile.

When applied to the shape of guitars, or jackets, "slope-shouldered" would mean something else, but don't ask me to translate that into Italian!  ("Spalle rilasciate"?)


----------



## Silvia Arienti

Grazie mille, è quello che pensavo anch'io, ma mi sembra strano perché è un personaggio positivo, un reporter serio e stimato... "Slope-shouldered" non potrebbe indicare soltanto una caratteristica fisica?


----------



## Mary49

Io lo definirei "rassegnato", è un reduce da divorzio. Per me non è una connotazione fisica.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Rassegnato" is interesting.  Forse "rassegnato e avvilito"(dopo il divorzio).


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari anche "dall'aria sottomessa".


----------



## johngiovanni

Odysseus54 said:


> Magari anche "dall'aria sottomessa".


It seems we are on the same wavelength.


----------



## Bluenoric

O semplicemente "dalle spalle cadenti"; anche a me dà l'impressione di essere una descrizione fisica più che un giudizio sulla sua personalitá.


----------



## sissy17

(omissis)...Un sopravvissuto al divorzio dalle spalle cadenti, (omissis).. , l'omosessuale più appariscente che io avessi mai incontrato

Scusa: che io abbia mai incontrato/conosciuto


----------



## johngiovanni

Bluenoric said:


> una descrizione fisica più che un giudizio sulla sua personalitá


Could it not be both?


----------



## Bluenoric

johngiovanni said:


> Could it not be both?


Hi JG,
Of course it could, but I think in this case it is intended as a visual contrast between the slope-shouldered divorcee and the flamboyant homosexual.


----------



## bibiga

So che cadenti è il termine più adatto ma come immagine non sarebbe meglio dire : "con le spalle ricurve"?


----------



## Bluenoric

Ciao Bibiga,
a mio parere cadenti e ricurve non sono sinonimi, il primo indica spalle non molto definite mentre ricurve dà l'idea di uno un po`ingobbito, e credo che slope-shouldered descriva il primo caso.
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## johngiovanni

Buongiorno, Bluenoric.
You were right about the "descrizione fisica"!  I contacted the author via a well-known social network and she sent a swift reply:
"It's meant to imply that his posture is poor because he spends so much time at his computer. (Like many of us, I suspect.)"

(When I did a search, I found that "slope*y*-shouldered" often had the sense of someone who was quick to pass the buck, and that was what led me to my first interpretation).


----------



## bibiga

johngiovanni said:


> "It's meant to imply that his posture is poor because he spends so much time at his computer. (Like many of us, I suspect.)



Bluenoric..lo so..qui si dice "spalle a pino"..ma come dice JG...secondo me la frase implicava* that his posture is poor* e non che ha le spalle a pino!

Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## Odysseus54

I would have thought that 'slope-shouldered' only describes the angle of your shoulders, not the posture, which is about the way your spine stands, erect or slouched forward.  I could see a metaphor on 'slope-shouldered' based on 'carrying a weight' (in this case the divorce).  But I know a lot of very athletic people who just happen to have sloped shoulders and a perfect posture.  Mysteries of the language.


----------



## bibiga

Odysseus54 said:


> I could see a metaphor on 'slope-shouldered' based on 'carrying a weight' (in this case the divorce).


Per questo I was suggesting "con le spalle ricurve"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bibiga said:


> Per questo I was suggesting "con le spalle ricurve"


Come già fatto notare, ricurvo significa "piegato in avanti", mentri qui si intende con le spalle cadenti. Uno può avere le spalle cadenti e comunque sedere in posizione perfettamente eretta.


Bluenoric said:


> il primo indica spalle non molto definite mentre ricurve dà l'idea di uno un po`ingobbito


----------



## johngiovanni

Paulfromitaly said:


> Come già fatto notare, ricurvo significa "piegato in avanti", mentri qui si intende con le spalle cadenti. Uno può avere le spalle cadenti e comunque sedere in posizione perfettamente eretta.



The author's intention - "to imply that his posture is poor" - is not conveyed clearly (in English) by the expression "slope-shouldered", in my view.  "Round-shouldered" would have made more sense, I think.
(And in a second reply the author has said that she was unaware of the "slopey-shouldered" meaning someone quick to pass the buck.)
So, if "spalle ricurvate"  "dà l'idea di uno un po`ingobbito", then perhaps that is the right one to use to convey the author's expressed intention.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> The author's intention - "to imply that his posture is poor" - is not conveyed clearly (in English) by the expression "slope-shouldered", in my view.  "Round-shouldered" would have made more sense, I think.
> (And in a second reply the author has said that she was unaware of the "slopey-shouldered" meaning someone quick to pass the buck.)
> So, if "spalle ricurvate"  "dà l'idea di uno un po`ingobbito", then perhaps that is the right one to use to convey the author's expressed intention.


Assuming the author is an English speaker, they would have written "round shouldered" had they mean "con le spalle ricurve".
To me "round shouldered" and "slope shouldered" do not mean the same thing.


----------



## johngiovanni

I am actually saying "Assuming the author is an English speaker, they *should* have written 'round shouldered' had they meant 'con le spalle ricurve'".
To me also "round-shouldered" and "slope-shouldered" do not mean the same thing.


----------



## bibiga

Paulfromitaly said:


> Come già fatto notare, ricurvo significa "piegato in avanti", mentri qui si intende con le spalle cadenti. Uno può avere le spalle cadenti e comunque sedere in posizione perfettamente eretta.


Non sono d'accordo. Ricurve dal troppo peso che hanno dovuto sopportare (il divorzio). Quando uno porta un peso assume, appunto, una posizione ricurva. Nelle traduzioni bisogna anche interpretare un po' l'immagine che l'autore vuole dare. Secondo me con le spalle cadenti non va proprio bene, sebbene slope shouldered si avvicini di più a quello. Questo ovviamente se si vuole parlare in maniera figurata.
Altrimenti direi "divorziato, con le spalle a pino". Rende meglio l'idea, ma questo è soltanto il mio modesto parere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bibiga said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ricurve dal troppo peso che hanno dovuto sopportare (il divorzio). Quando uno porta un peso assume, appunto, una posizione ricurva. Nelle traduzioni bisogna anche interpretare un po' l'immagine che l'autore vuole dare. Secondo me con le spalle cadenti non va proprio bene, sebbene slope shouldered si avvicini di più a quello. Questo ovviamente se si vuole parlare in maniera figurata.
> Altrimenti direi "divorziato, con le spalle a pino". Rende meglio l'idea. ma questo è soltanto il mio modesto parere.


La traduzione di "slope-shouldered" NON è "ingobbito", ma con le spalle cadenti.
Il thread chiede la traduzione di "slope-shouldered", non chiede altro.
Se poi, come potrebbe anche essere, l'autore avesse usato in inglese un'espressione inappropriata, quello è un'altro paio di maniche.
Il thread discute la traduzione di "slope-shouldered", non del termine che avrebbe dovuto usare l'autore per esprimere correttamente quello che aveva in mente.

*Slope-shouldered

*




*Round-shouldered



 
*


----------



## bibiga

Paulfromitaly said:


> La traduzione di "slope-shouldered" NON è "ingobbito", ma con le spalle cadenti.


Allora perché non "a pino" ?

Però continuo a non essere d'accordo. Se uno qui deve offrire soltanto la traduzione della parola tout court, per quale motivo si chiede il contesto?
Probabilmente perché bisogna anche interpretare cosa volesse dire l'autore e se avesse usato impropriamente la parola slope-shouldered.


----------



## london calling

La traduzione corretta è spalle cadenti.  Se poi l'autore intendeva un'altra cosa non lo possiamo sapere,  per cui stiamo perdendo solo tempo.


----------



## bibiga

london calling said:


> La traduzione corretta è spalle cadenti


Corretta sì ma a mio avviso non idonea al contesto. Poi ripeto, inutile affannarsi a chiedere sempre di mettere il contesto se poi però non va calcolato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> La traduzione corretta è spalle cadenti.  Se poi l'autore intendeva un'altra cosa non lo possiamo sapere,  per cui stiamo perdendo solo tempo.


Esattamente quello che intendevo anche io.
Se dovessimo valutare ogni volta cosa effettivamente una persona voleva esprimere quando ha scritto qualcosa, staremmo freschi


----------



## Mary49

@bibiga  Io eviterei il termine "spalle a pino"; secondo me lo capirebbero solo in pochi, e Internet restituisce solo 4 risultati...


----------



## bibiga

Mary49 said:


> @bibiga Io eviterei il termine "spalle a pino"; secondo me lo capirebbero solo in pochi, e Internet restituisce solo 4 risultati...


ok grazie


----------



## merse0

Scusate, ma "spalle a pino" è un'espressione italiana?
Mai sentita in 58 anni 

Leggermente OFF TOPIC, lo so...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

merse0 said:


> Scusate, ma "spalle a pino" è un'espressione italiana?
> Mai sentita in 58 anni
> 
> Leggermente OFF TOPIC, lo so...


Neanche io l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## bibiga

Immagino si usi al centro-sud


----------



## Odysseus54

Mai inteso - perlomeno non nel centro dove sto io.  Sara' un meme recente.


----------



## london calling

bibiga said:


> Immagino si usi al centro-sud


Mai sentito in Campania.


----------



## bibiga

Allora forse è tipico di Roma. Io l'ho sentito spesso, al contrario di spalle cadenti.


----------

